# Dust from newly dried clothes...Is it even possible



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

It finally occured to me to ask if theres any way possible to remove the dust from clothes just out of the dryer?? Besides shaking them when they come out? Maybe beating them up. 
I don't see it unless the sun is shining thru the laundry room window! Ewww.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Is it lint? How clean is the lint-trap in the dryer? How full are you filling the dryer...is there room for everything to circulate or is it bunched up? Do you use dryer sheets? (Sometimes they "disintegrate" and leave lint on clothes too.)

Kayleigh


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't think its coming from the freshly dried clothing alone. Dryer vents do not filter out all lint particles and unless you live in a hermetically sealed house you will get dust from outside. Its also impossible to get every minute particle of dust when you dust. You just see the dust better in a ray of sunshine.
Andi


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Hermetically sealed house?? Andi you are too funny.

The lint trap gets cleaned out every time. And the dryer only gets loaded as full as the washer will take with enough room. Lately I have been using a detergent with built in fabric softener. Everything is liquid. 

Ooo OOO OOO maybe I should vacuum them first

This is just one of those things that over the yrs I never thought to ask anyone!!


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I've never noticed dust on clothes coming out of the dryer. Hmmmm....but if it is the dryer sheets, shedding, you can replace dryer sheets, at least for the static reduction, with an aluminum foil ball. It really works, just throw in a golf ball sized ball of crumpled aluminum foil and you will have no static when the clothes come out.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I solved this problem, and the dryer screen not working properly by scrubbing screen in the kitchen sink with dish soap and a brush. Hot water. Do it often and you don't even have to dry your clothes for as long as you think. Sapphira


----------

